# Difficulty to understand my socionic type



## Ultr4 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi !

I've been testing myself 2 or 3 times (including one official MBTI) and confirmed as ENTP each time. And I'm trying no to see on the Socionic side.. And the result is completely different. ENTP comes on the 3rd position.

Tests Result: Est 107244

I know that I like to be with people but can feel quickly bored if the conversation is about 'small talks'. I dislike working alone (usually I do nothing in this case), but prefer to work with little groups, and exchanging ideas, making drawings, concepts, etc. But, I'm totally capable of staying days without meeting anyone, to enjoy calm and silence. 
I can be really harsh when I know I'm right, and directive with friends or teammates. I've got this propensity to always see (and often tell) what won't work, and I don't care about human feeling or notion of 'good' or 'bad' in my conclusion.
I'm very bad with emotions, and control nothing when they 'rise to the surface' (and i know this can be frightening sometimes).

What should I understand? How to construe this result?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Ultr4 said:


> Hi !
> 
> I've been testing myself 2 or 3 times (including one official MBTI) and confirmed as ENTP each time. And I'm trying no to see on the Socionic side.. And the result is completely different. ENTP comes on the 3rd position.
> 
> ...


Tests are often actually _not _an accurate indication of type. It's best to do quite a lot of reading, research, and put two and two together.

Sociotype.com: Socionics Applied <-- Seems to be a fairly well-rounded site, in terms of the scarce amount of resources out there.

Also see my thread on dimensionality. It briefly outlines what part each function plays in one's psyche. There are a few examples-- Starting with ENTP.

Also, you _could _fill out a questionnaire on the subsection of the Socionics forum. Ultimately, it's up to you. Take the information you get, assimilate it, organize it, understand it in your own way.


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

I've yet to come across any really good tests and type descriptions out there; Socionics is relatively new (even more-so in English), and the best way is really to get a good grasp of the system first and then see how it applies to you. Wikisocion is a good place to start as well as the articles at the16types.info but there's no real easy route.


----------



## Ultr4 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hum, Ok. I'll try to understand that, but it seems pretty much complicated than MBTI. I answered to the 80 questions test. I'll try to find what how to use it now.


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

Ultr4 said:


> Hum, Ok. I'll try to understand that, but it seems pretty much complicated than MBTI. I answered to the 80 questions test. I'll try to find what how to use it now.


I'd say it's more complicated, yes, but very insightful, I prefer it. The best advice is to try to not get the terminology confused with MBTI (there are some very similar terms which don't mean the same thing in Socionics).


----------



## Ultr4 (Feb 11, 2015)

How to construe the result of the 80 questions? Is there come kind of explanation? documentation?


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Ultr4 said:


> How to construe the result of the 80 questions? Is there come kind of explanation? documentation?


Just look at how other people have filled it out, which will give you an idea of how its pretty much done.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Ultr4 said:


> Hi !
> 
> I've been testing myself 2 or 3 times (including one official MBTI) and confirmed as ENTP each time. And I'm trying no to see on the Socionic side.. And the result is completely different. ENTP comes on the 3rd position.
> 
> ...


Socionics is VERY difficult. Not only do you have traditional dichotomies(which aren't dichotomies as much as in MBTI), but you also have Reinin's. Something I(and WAY MORE wise people than me) have trouble even assessing, let alone detect. I only YESTERDAY discovered that I am a negative Reinin due to saying things like "You can pour more water in glass/it's not full". If you analyse those sentences, the negative Reinin is plainly visible. Etc etc.

I will just put my favourite Latin saying here: "Per aspera ad astra" (Through thorns to stars) . As with everything, so it is here. Everything worth fighting for/discovering is worth the pain/sweat you undertook on the way there.

MBTI is like McD. It's easy, it's readily available and it's deeply rooted within their respective domains. Make of that what you will given how some prefer it hardcore as all hell while others want easy mode. Live and let live.


----------



## Ultr4 (Feb 11, 2015)

Ixim said:


> Socionics is VERY difficult. Not only do you have traditional dichotomies(which aren't dichotomies as much as in MBTI), but you also have Reinin's. Something I(and WAY MORE wise people than me) have trouble even assessing, let alone detect. I only YESTERDAY discovered that I am a negative Reinin due to saying things like "You can pour more water in glass/it's not full". If you analyse those sentences, the negative Reinin is plainly visible. Etc etc.
> 
> I will just put my favourite Latin saying here: "Per aspera ad astra" (Through thorns to stars) . As with everything, so it is here. Everything worth fighting for/discovering is worth the pain/sweat you undertook on the way there.
> 
> MBTI is like McD. It's easy, it's readily available and it's deeply rooted within their respective domains. Make of that what you will given how some prefer it hardcore as all hell while others want easy mode. Live and let live.


I'm trying to go deeper here . And yes it look very difficult. I'm trying to asses my type with the description of quadras and type...

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-socionics-type/477002-80-questions-how-long.html


----------

